# deadlift grips: what do you do



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

*Deadlifts: do you try improve your grip, or settle for straps?*​
Improve grip 4459.46%Use straps3040.54%


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Discuss


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I aim to improve grip. Better grip = bigger forearms.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> I aim to improve grip. Better grip = bigger forearms.


X2


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i always use overhand grip and stick as little extra on the bar as poss each week.

also found that rack pulls have been good for grip practice when i do them at higher reps than i deadlift


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

depends on the weight I would not use straps under 220kg.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im finding plate pinches have improved my dealift grip the most.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I aim to improve grip. Better grip = bigger forearms.


Same as me bud. I sometimes just use chalk


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hard Trainer said:


> Same as me bud. I sometimes just use chalk


Same here, I use liquid chalk from myprotein, certainly makes a difference.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried hooks the other day which is probably frowned on by most but it helped me no end concentrate soley on lifting the weight!


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Used to use straps, but now to improve grip strength and forearm size I won't be using them anymore..

I start off with both overhand, then when I fail with that grip I will switch to one overhand and one hook, then when that fails I switch again, otherside OH etc


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Straps = GAY

Use chalk and build up grip strength / forearms :thumbup1:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a one over, one under grip for deadlifting, along with chalk. My grip has always seemed to be pretty good, so ive never had the need to do any improvement exercises.

I do use straps when training traps though as i like to use a double overhand grip for barbell shrugs. I find using straps lets me concentrate on working my traps rather than holding onto the bar.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Double overhand with straps on my heavy set,mixed no straps for the rest


----------



## T0m0h (Mar 10, 2010)

Improvements from chalk will be surprising! It takes you quiet a way before having to add grip training.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

One over one under raw most of the time, straps when attempting 1/2 rep sets.

Need to buy some chalk really.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i use both over hand grip with straps


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I use a one over, one under grip without straps. Is there a benefit for using both over hand grip?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The supinated wrist on the underhand grip puts the bicep at higher risk of tearing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe it should go like this

1- double overhand till u struggle then

2- mixed till u struggle then

3- chalk till u struggle

4 - straps.

I'm only on mixed ATM

Never tried hooks or even hook handed grip(which is supposed to be effective)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

one over one under when deadlifting, used chalk as well.

If im doing assistance work I will use straps for shrugs, or dumbell rows but thats it really, if im losing my grip when doing higher reps with back assistance ill use it as well, but when it comes to deadlifting, no straps at all!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> The supinated wrist on the underhand grip puts the bicep at higher risk of tearing.


the exact reason why I never use that method, plus the fact it feels very uncomfortable.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't deadlift.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The supinated wrist on the underhand grip puts the bicep at higher risk of tearing.


Thanks I have had a minor tear from dead lift, this will be why then.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> the exact reason why I never use that method, plus the fact it feels very uncomfortable.


Monday is dead lift day for me and I will be swapping to over hand, but I do find over/under comfortable.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I don't deadlift.


How come? Injury/prefer other lifts?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I use mixed grip and don't use chalk till 200kg plus, have never failed a deadlift on grip

Deadlifting made my grip better


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

double over and only use straps on the last set or two, try to not use them to improve both grip strength and forearm size/strength...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Mix grip the bar =]


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

I use straps as i prefer to be able to get the most benefit for my back, i isolate my forearms on back day aswell so i guess that makes up for it


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Use over/ under if you have no straps if you want to lift most weight (there is a slight risk of tearing the Bicep though) Over hand is best for grip strengh but you can't lift as much. For maximum weight use straps. It is such an all encompassing exercise. Why get hindered by the relatively weaker forarm and grip strength. I have straps so I usually do 3-4 sets of deads and use straps for either the last or last two heavy working sets. Never tried chalk though.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

opposing grip until like 4-5 raps from last then switch to normal overhand


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Overhand grip with straps. No way are my girlie little wrists gonna let me keep hold of a bar loaded with 200kg plus.


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

i use mix grip but recently the hand that is under the bicep twinges wen its a heavy pull


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Overhand grip with straps. No way are my girlie little wrists gonna let me keep hold of a bar loaded with 200kg plus.


same for me! The only difference that i use mix grip. Also i would like to see more benefits on my back rather than grip...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Case of horses for courses, if your into body building use straps to hit the target muscles to get huge, if your into power use em as little as possible and dont create any weak links in your chain.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive found theres nothing in this world that beats improving grip strength like plate pinches do and im not taking about over a long period of time, im talking dramatic increases in grip strength ever week. Its like being on a cycle.

they work and they work fast.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

My grip is rubbish.

Grip fails before back on anything over 180kg so end up using straps.

Going to start doing some specific grip strength exercises.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i use straps only because my grip gives in before my back does.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> My grip is rubbish.
> 
> Grip fails before back on anything over 180kg so end up using straps.
> 
> Going to start doing some specific grip strength exercises.


Pinches are the way forward Ime.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I use a one over one under grip, and don't use straps up to 200kg. Might try some liquid chalk and see how i get on


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I do both, I use straps but I vary it. Just depends what i'm aiming for really, sometimes i find that straps really help get an extra rep and work my back more, eitherway i try adding little things to improve grip strength.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

always used one over one under, and then i was training with borostu82 he said just use overhand so i have since not sure of the difference tho but feels sound

tend to use straps when it gets heavy usually around 150kg then upto 180-190 aint got any further just yet


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Pinches are the way forward Ime.


could you give me a quick idea of what you are doing with your plate pinches please mate...

how many sets and how long you aim to pinch the plates (e.g. do you pinch enough weight to fail after 20 seconds or 60 seconds or some other amount of time).


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> could you give me a quick idea of what you are doing with your plate pinches please mate...
> 
> how many sets and how long you aim to pinch the plates (e.g. do you pinch enough weight to fail after 20 seconds or 60 seconds or some other amount of time).


Well depending on what day you do deads, I do them monday so lets just say monday as an example.

First of all, do a deadlift session with 5-6 reps with a weight that your grip almost fails on on your 5th-6th rep (this may even be on your first set) thats fine. this is a good measure to benchmark improvements quickly and easily.

Perform plate pinches twice per week just for the first week Wed and Fri.

Start with wednsday, do plate pinches at the end of your training sesion but not on deadlift days.

Wed:

3 sets pinches

first set 40sec till failure or almost failure (you will feel it trust me

second set 30sec

third set 30 sec

Repeat above fri

Come monday, perform exactly the same deadlift with the same weight you set as a benchmark the week before, depending on the person and a million other factors, you should already find you can lift that same weight for the same reps without even thinking about if you will fail your grip and be able to do it with ease.

you should see an improvement within 1-2 weeks, if you dont, perform the same set of pinches as stated above just once per week on Wednsdays.

Liquid chalk from MyProtein works wonders aswell.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ever gave rotational plate pinches a go


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Always overhand grip. Found overhand arm curls give good grip and forearm progress


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

NO STRAPS!!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I aim to improve grip. Better grip = bigger forearms.


This


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I use deadlifts to work my back, not my forearms. Just like rows. That's like saying I bench press to build triceps. Why would I allow my forearms to prevent me doing more reps? If you need straps, use them.

I'm not a strength athlete. I want a big back. I can isolate my forearms elsewhere in my routine.

The only reason I can see for not using straps is injury prevention. Often the connection between your hands and the weight/bar will tell you that a weight is too much.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

is it weird that i get better grip without straps!

when using the straps i get them nice and tight

then after 1 or 2 reps the bar seems to roll and the straps slacken off

im i being stupid and doing something wrong?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Mixed grip no straps


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

use straps on bent row and dumb bell row not for deads or srugs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

double over hand and tissue for calus protection


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Overhand/underhand grip, liquid chalk.

Have straps but rarely use them, really only required if you are trying for a new pb, or something specifically requiring them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use straps because i wont be able to work my back enough if i rely on my grip and doing deadlifts im training back not forearms, i train these seperately.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in the straps once the grip has failed camp. I increase the weight each week before busting out the straps but ultimately my grip is my weakest link so without straps i'm doing my deadlifts a disservice.

However after some good advice on here earlier I have just purchased some Fat Gripz and will be using them for a while to see if grip improves further.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Straps at the min, just finding my feet with the deadlfts


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got pretty small hands and I've not lost grip on weights up to 205kg as long as I'm using chalk + plus I've broke my hand so man up and grip it!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Straps at the min, just finding my feet with the deadlfts


Don't know your personal circumstances but if you are just starting out with deadlifts, I wouldn't use straps to begin with. Unless you have the grip of an infant you should be ok lifting without them until grip fails.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

No straps till grip failure, then straps on for max weight.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big steve said:


> is it weird that i get better grip without straps!
> 
> when using the straps i get them nice and tight
> 
> ...


I've seen some people wrap warps around the bar the same way that their fingers go, this defeats the point of them. They should wrap the oposite way to your fingers meaning the bar can't slip either way (the same theory as using mixed grip). If anything as your grip loosens the wraps should torque up tighter on the bar.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> MIXED GRIP, lots of chalk, heavy wrist straps to make your hands 'grip' harder by straps pushing really hard on the tendons. Facking BANG out those reps on a 5.3.1...I get a hardon just thinking about it...


I thought pushing on the tendons makes your fingers open up?

I hardly have to think about grip when using straps, but i see deads as a grip training exercise so dont use them on that. Do for bent over rows where i need to think about posture etc a lot more.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

chalk for me... grip is double overhand till about 180kg then mixed grip and so far no straps needed and tbh not even worried about grip giving way yet... done ok by me so far...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I also use chalk, works great man!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just chalk

never ever used straps, given me a Solid grip for over 300k 18inch deads


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I use chalk too, never tried straps or anything else chalks really good!!!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

last week i did a PB 210kg with double overhand and straps........

this week struggling with 140s with grip with no straps and ended up going under/over i aint bothered bout grip just wanna lift heavy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree get rid of the straps and use chalk, a mixed grip is fine, but if youre worried about imbalances etc then alternate the mix (ie right over one set then right under the next)... since leaving straps alone and using just chalk went from 180 to a 290 lift... and more in the tank there too no probs with grip at all...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Straps all day, I work my way up to working set with no straps, then when it's that final heavy fúcker my grip wont be the one letting me down, I want to max out my back.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

no straps for me now , and after a while getting my grip sorted I now have no probs with grip my back strength will go before my grip does. I use over under grip 2 but have started alternating it as one side is growing faster.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do not need them as i have never used them,i will only need if i do not use reverse grip on bar.Then only for max


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

usually i do working sets with overhand grip straps

then use supernated/alternate grip with chalk for the crack for 2 sets at a lower weight


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

It depends if im training my back or training my deadlift.


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

In saying that ive never had a grip issue...


----------

